# Lubbock Catfishing



## Dklimek (May 17, 2010)

I am a student at Texas Tech and have no where to go catfishing. Does anyone know any hot spots in West Texas, I don't mind a drive!


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

How about Lake Ransom Canyon?


----------



## Dklimek (May 17, 2010)

I haven't heard of that before? Good fishing off the shore?


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I have no idea. I just know it is a lake east of town.


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

There's Lake Meredith in Fritch, which is where I live. Don't know how the fishing is but it's about 2 and a half hours from Lubbock. Further down 287 there's a few lakes around Childress. But that's a pretty good drive.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

When I was at Tech it was obvious that the founding fathers did not hunt or fish. They placed the school in an outdoor sportsman's desert.
Lots of those 160 lb "Texas Petite" girls but not much else.


----------



## agteacher (Jun 29, 2005)

I heard there were catfish in the playa lakes in town. I never caught one there but when my buddy and I needed our fishing fix and didn't want to drive or couldn't afford it we would use big red and wheaties and catch some pretty good size carp. Mainly in the one at Quaker and the loop. It was a good pull if nothing else!


----------



## HAIRCUTTER (Aug 2, 2006)

Buffalo springs lake,have to pay admission to fish.Big lake south of Post on hwy 84 at Justiceburg.
Agteacher has it right,get city permit fish playa lakes for carp.Get your fix when you come home on breaks.
Rainbows stocked in Dec. & Jan.,cold fishing.Better time spent with head in books.
R.E.B.


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

I lived in Lubbock for 7 years . I sure was happy when I moved to Houston . I can not recall anywhere to fish other than a park pond aroud there . Buffalo Springs Lake was where my dad use to take me but I can't recall catching much of anything there .


----------



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

I caught bass out of buffalo springs by the dam while I was a student at Tech. I also fished Higginbotham Park and would catch small cats and carp. They also stock rainbow trout in Higginbotham, just check with TPWD for stocking dates.

If you are a waterfowl enthusiast, go to the Playa lakes around town and get some awesome pictures of Teal and Canadians. Call the TPWD biologist for the county and they can tell you which Playa lakes are open for hunting in the surrounding areas. You might need to drive an hour or so, but you will find birds.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Also you might want to get some feeler out about getting a place to hunt some Muleys in the sandhills for the short season in November. And don't forget pheasant season start on Dec. 4th.


----------

